# memory foam mattress & newborns...



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am expecting my second child, and dh and I are planning to buy a new KING size mattress before the baby comes (we need more room!!!).

I am considering a memory foam mattress, but I'm worried about how safe it would be with a new baby. Has anyone ever co-slept with a new baby on a memory foam mattress? What was your experience?

I remember when Owen (my almost 3 year old son) was tiny, and he was sleeping on his side (after falling off the boob), I worried that his little nose was too close to the mattress. We only had a regular firm-ish spring mattress then. I worry that the new baby would sink into the memory foam and his/her little nose would be too close to the mattress, possibly causing breathing difficulty.

BUT, I really want a memory foam mattress!!! Does anyone have any input?

THANKS!!

Melanie


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

:


----------



## naismama (Oct 28, 2005)

Nothing to add re suffocation type issues, but my co-sleeping dd (11 months old) is a sweater--when she nurses and during the night. The Tempur-pedic we just bought keeps her way too warm. I'm trying to decide whether to keep it or not.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I have friends who had a memory foam mattress topper and they said that it held heat far too well, which is good for the -40 degree weather we get in the winter, but they ended up gettng rid of it cause it was so warm. Thats the one concern I would have about this type of mattress and babes. I actually co-sleep with my newborn on a pillow (keeps him proped up so we can side nurse) or he sleeps on my chest or in the crook of my arm. He and I are in perfect sync with sleeping, its a blessing I am really greatful for. I sleep more lightly depending on where he is (pillow, arm, chest, my side, or middle of the bed).
There are co-sleeper bed things for babies. its kinda like a 'tray' (thats the only way to describe it) with mesh sides and a little soft glow light(which I am finding out would be great for night time nursing). Its a firm surface for baby to lay on, since memory foam conforms to the body and gets "stuck" that way. This thing is sold at WalMart (the only store we have up here) but I think Target also has them. You could remove the sides and just use it that way giving baby a firm area to sleep on. Humm I think I just talked myself into buying the thing..though we only have a queen and it would take up alot of room.


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info! We live in South Florida, so the last thing we need is a bed that is overly warm!


----------



## smallthings (Jun 30, 2006)

One of the reasons that the Temperpedic beds are so warm is that they have a rubber (I think) layer in them. We went with a Restonic memory foam mattress because of this, since the salesman claimed that they don't have the layer and thus don't have that problem. I don't think it holds heat much more than any normal mattress I've ever had, so you might want to check out some of the other brand names. Restonics are also much cheaper.

My only complaint with mine is that I feel like it is tilting me more and more towards DH as the years go by, so that sometimes I think I'm sleeping on a slight slope that wasn't there when we first got it. I think this may just be my imagination, though.


----------



## daisie31 (Jul 1, 2006)

we have one and have coslept from day one. i will probably get some flack for this (am not saying you should do this but i did)....my ds slept on a small, almost flat down pillow for the first four months. it was the only way i could ensure that he wouldn't roll into me. i would do that on a regular mattress as well. he couldn't roll at that time so i was never worried about suffocation. also, i am a very light sleeper. i never woke up to find time in a dangerous position. i now work in L&D and have seen many moms with their babes on pillows....so i guess i am not the only one.

daisie


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

We are grateful owners of a Tempurpedic. Yes it hold a lot of heat but I just slep without the covers and my 11 mo old sleeps in his diaper and a tshirt or a onesie.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

We also had our dd sleep on a very flat firm pillow for the first few months so she couldn't roll. Now that she is getting mobile though, the Tempurpedic topper has to go. I just don't feel safe with her sleeping on it. She is a very rolly-mobile baby. When she sleeps, she is so zonked. I would rather make some extra trips to the chiro than have something bad happen JMO. Now I have to break the news to my dh


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

We have a memory foam mattress that is slightly firmer than a tempurpedic. We have coslept most of DD's life and never had any problem. It has a cotton cover over the foam and I think that provides some extra firmness. At any rate, DD is too light to make a dent in it. She has rolled over onto her tummy with her face right in the mattress and she was still able to breath through her nose. (Not too happily, but she could breathe!)


----------



## britmama3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We have a Sealy Trueform memory foam mattress and have found it great for co-sleeping. It is very firm and as the pp said dd is too light to make a dent in it. Also dd doesn't roll towards me as there is no sagging with my weight as I have found with a conventional mattress. I have not noticed any difference with heat fwiw.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melanie83103*
Hi Everyone,

I am expecting my second child, and dh and I are planning to buy a new KING size mattress before the baby comes (we need more room!!!).

I am considering a memory foam mattress, but I'm worried about how safe it would be with a new baby. Has anyone ever co-slept with a new baby on a memory foam mattress? What was your experience?

I remember when Owen (my almost 3 year old son) was tiny, and he was sleeping on his side (after falling off the boob), I worried that his little nose was too close to the mattress. We only had a regular firm-ish spring mattress then. I worry that the new baby would sink into the memory foam and his/her little nose would be too close to the mattress, possibly causing breathing difficulty.

BUT, I really want a memory foam mattress!!! Does anyone have any input?

THANKS!!

Melanie

What about a natural latex mattress? No nasty chemicals in it









http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/nor...texrubber.html

http://www.northstarbed.com/


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a sensus mattress with a dacron cover, and it looks more "mattressy" than a typical foam bed, and is cooler. In the winter we will take off the fluffy pad to help it warm up. With a newborn, I wouldn't use the mattress pad we're using for the summer, but wouldnt' worry about it. Heck, my kid slept in my arms her first 6 weeks anyway--could have been on a waterbed for all that would have mattered, she was never put down during that time. Later it mattered, but the sensus is far safer than the pillowtop with squashy memory foam topper we had before! Be sure you're getting 5 pound or better--I feel fine about babies on 5 pound foam but NOT the cheaper/squishier 3 pound foam.


----------

